# The Kijiji Ottawa/Gatineau experience



## -TJ- (Aug 28, 2006)

Do these people think that the majority of the world cant just go on to say ebay or musiciansfriend and figure out the actual cost of things? I notice most posters from Gatineau in particular love to quote MSRP for what they "paid".... I'm pretty sure your Highway 1 strat did not cost you $1200...


Its always good for a laugh though... look at todays gem.

http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...-sennheiser-hps-gold-wires-W0QQAdIdZ323316330

For just $2000 you can buy all this stuff that would cost you under $1800 new taxes included, or $1200 used... but wait he is throwing in an authentic gibson case!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

But the guitar cord must be worth at least $1.98 ....


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

It's full of nutjobs thank think their shit is worth full retail. It does seem to be particularly unique to the O/G Kijiji site.

On the upside: since moving here from Toronto I'm buying and flipping way less gear because of the psychotic used scene here!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

iaresee said:


> It's full of nutjobs thank think their shit is worth full retail. It does seem to be particularly unique to the O/G Kijiji site.
> 
> On the upside: since moving here from Toronto I'm buying and flipping way less gear because of the psychotic used scene here!


I was looking this am at a Wulitizer 200 A .. $1900 ???? wtf....


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

But it has gold wires.

You know how much gold is going for these days?

9kkhhd


----------



## -TJ- (Aug 28, 2006)

iaresee said:


> It's full of nutjobs thank think their shit is worth full retail. It does seem to be particularly unique to the O/G Kijiji site.
> 
> On the upside: since moving here from Toronto I'm buying and flipping way less gear because of the psychotic used scene here!


I envy the used scene in TO or MTL, so much great stuff being bought and sold daily at great prices..... not here, once in a blue moon something good pops up, and even then its a struggle to get it for the actual going rate....

The trade offers are incredible though..... I once got offered an X-Box an MIM tele WITH UPGRADED PICKUPS (professionally done of course), and a boss metal zone for a $2000 Larrivee.... it was tough not taking that one LOL


----------



## -TJ- (Aug 28, 2006)

I should also add that after a recent drive into Hull to check out a high end Ibanez.... the term "mint condition" has been expanded to include aftermarket mods that arent reversible, significant paint chips, worn frets, and rust on the bridge. 

I might be out of the loop, because I didnt know Ibanez got in on the relic game.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

I find the best deals in town are usually on http://theottawamusician.com/ -- but the traffic there is very light.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

-TJ- said:


> I envy the used scene in TO or MTL, so much great stuff being bought and sold daily at great prices..... not here, once in a blue moon something good pops up, and even then its a struggle to get it for the actual going rate....
> 
> The trade offers are incredible though..... I once got offered an X-Box an MIM tele WITH UPGRADED PICKUPS (professionally done of course), and a boss metal zone for a $2000 Larrivee.... it was tough not taking that one LOL


I don't consider TO great at all for used items. You constantly get people quoting 'taxes' in their ads like they think they can recoup the taxes they paid buying it new. And it's not abnormal at all to see used items not only priced the same as new items, but for MORE in some cases. Some of the area North of Toronto like Kitchener and Guelph have great deals. But it's a lot tougher shopping in Toronto and it's burbs.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

torndownunit said:


> I don't consider TO great at all for used items. You constantly get people quoting 'taxes' in their ads like they think they can recoup the taxes they paid buying it new. And it's not abnormal at all to see used items not only priced the same as new items, but for MORE in some cases. Some of the area North of Toronto like Kitchener and Guelph have great deals. But it's a lot tougher shopping in Toronto and it's burbs.


With TO the upside is the volume of gear being shoved through the Kijiji and CL channels is so much higher. So you've got a better signal to sample from for gems.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, if he gets $2000 for a used LP studio and the rest of that stuff, I'll hire him as a salesman.


I sold a studio a few years ago for around $500.


Wishful thinking IMO.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

But it comes with a "Brand new leather stap"

Yes, a stap--I don't think I have any of those...

I better check.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I've used Ottawa Kijiji (and Ottawa Musician) for a number of purchases and sales, I've found it to be hit and miss. Some lowballers/flakes - those I just ignore. Depends on the individual involved I guess. Just like life really.


----------



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

Key here, like anything you plan to purchase, is to do your research. Price gougers are everywhere.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow...yes the 20w Roland Cube, leather strap, head phones, stand & polishing kit must be worth $1100-$1200.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

So you guys get lucky finally ..free guitar tune up if you write a song about Kijiji..... 

http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...-this-funny-KIJIJI-comment-W0QQAdIdZ328502637


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

if you look at the pic in the ad he is trying to make fun of [email protected] by getting a song made up.


This igor fool always comments when I have something for sale and it looks like he goes after others too.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

rollingdam said:


> This igor fool always comments when I have something for sale and it looks like he goes after others too.


You should be good for a couple of verses then huh  

If ya can't beat them humiliate em" 

There is a war going on in Tranna CL too.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Here is a prime example of the opening posts-this guy has been trying to sell this guitar for at least a year.

http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...itars-Larrivee-Guitar-L-09-W0QQAdIdZ328518428


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/msg/2690169006.html

Same attitude.. different ..ahh ..... pitchfork...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i've been watching that one in toronto for a while now. several spammers on toronto c/l and a few people are really losin it over it.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

cheezyridr said:


> i've been watching that one in toronto for a while now. several spammers on toronto c/l and a few people are really losin it over it.


I thought it was pretty funny when someone railed against the person selling pirated software, and that person went and reposted their ad with smiley faces. Talk about a slap in the face. Although, I can't believe they haven't been arrested yet for selling that stuff.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

rollingdam said:


> if you look at the pic in the ad he is trying to make fun of [email protected] by getting a song made up.
> 
> This igor fool always comments when I have something for sale and it looks like he goes after others too.


Ha! I posted a free printer on Ottawa Kijiji last year. The catch? You had to tell me why you should get the printer in exactly 21 words. Not one more, not one less.

I got a bunch of nasty grams from that igors guy about how stupid my post was. I strung him along, got him all worked up. It was fun. I've always liked toying with the idiots you come across selling on CL. Years ago I used to blog the conversations. That blog got a lot of traffic.

The printer went to a nice lady if you're interested. She was a good sport.


----------



## alpine45 (Apr 9, 2009)

I have been posting on various sites in Ottawa for a couple of years. Trying to figure out what gear I like, and did not want to pay retail, so trading seems good. Like many of you I have met some real nice people, and keep in touch with them .... and then IGORs guy now responds to everything I post. It was nice to see that I am not the only one out there that has run into these jokers. I have guys tell me about their vintage strat, only to have them storm out when we discover the their gear is not what they said through email .... one guy was angry when I thanked him for his offer (and that was all I said) because a Gibson LP Studio is worth 1700.00 (couple of years old, not the original case) .... Has anyone had Pierre from the Gatineau side "volunteer" his opinion how much gear is worth .... he owns Brazeau Music.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

The guy who owns Brazo music has developed quite a reputation as a slime ball. When he can't sell something,he consigns it at Spaceman music.

People look at his stuff,he meets them at Spaceman and then takes it out of consignment and concludes the sale on the street outside the store-I wonder why Spaceman puts up with this.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

Things are heating up here. This post popped up tonight: http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...e-Ottawa-Kijiji-Experience-W0QQAdIdZ333653298

For posterity because that post won't last:



> Welcome to Ottawa Kijiji. I see you're about to sell a guitar! Here are some tips for fitting in:
> 
> 1) Never ask for less than what the guitar cost brand new. Who cares if you're trying to sell an epiphone that only cost 350$ from steves, throw a 400$ price on that mofo and let the good times roll. After all, you put new strings on it. That's an upgrade.
> 
> ...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

What the heck is with this guy.. WTF.. does it have pu's or not ? 

http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...ter-with-variax500-guts-FS-W0QQAdIdZ333554229


> vintage looking telecaster with gretsch pickups...heres the specs:





> vintage gretsch pickups (not functional, just for show)


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

That ad is going for a while...the only person who wants this is the one who built it.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

iaresee said:


> Things are heating up here. This post popped up tonight: http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...e-Ottawa-Kijiji-Experience-W0QQAdIdZ333653298
> 
> For posterity because that post won't last:


 
haha, that was my post.

i think i was a little drunk. seeing a 700$ epiphone les paul in a "rare colour" was the straw that broke the camel's back.

They deleted it within 24 hours, but not before i received 20+ emails with people giving me kudos.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

iaresee said:


> Ha! I posted a free printer on Ottawa Kijiji last year. The catch? You had to tell me why you should get the printer in exactly 21 words. Not one more, not one less.
> 
> I got a bunch of nasty grams from that igors guy about how stupid my post was. I strung him along, got him all worked up. It was fun. I've always liked toying with the idiots you come across selling on CL. Years ago I used to blog the conversations. That blog got a lot of traffic.
> 
> The printer went to a nice lady if you're interested. She was a good sport.



...are you telling the truth? I've tried to reply to that dumbass but it's a fake email address. gmail accounts need a minimum of 6 characters...i tried to create "[email protected]" when i realized it wasn't available, just so I could see all the nasty replies he gets. I don't know why he doesn't leave a real email address, there's no point in pissing people off if you don't get to see their reaction. 

If you actually had a conversation with him, you should post his actual email on here so we can find out who the dweeb really is.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It has been a while, but when I used to get the Pennysaver at the door, I'd flip through it, and there was always someone selling a computer that was 3 or 4 generations behind - like a 386 with 2meg of RAM when everyone else had moved on to P-II 633 and a half gig of RAM - for a ridiculously high price. You might think they were attempting to gouge, but the clue to their entire lack of understanding of the present market was the phrase "great for the kids". The days when the sort of computer children would be content with might be _less_ powerful than what their parents would be content with had long since passed. What this person knew was what they had paid for it, and how much of a soaking they were possibly willing to take getting rid of it....but they had no idea of its market worth. I suspect that some of the folks who post in kijiji-like sites are of similar mindset. 

When people bought something for a rather uncompetitive price, because they were unfamiliar enough with the market/industry to know what a decent price was, it is unlikely they will try and sell it for a competitive price, for the very same reasons. Once in a while, someone will sell a desirable item for a ridiculously low price (I got an 8-channel TASCAM reel-to-reel and 16-channel TASCAM mixer board for $50....together), knowing full well what it's worth, but those tend to be the exceptions, rather than the rule.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I honestly think that people are just greedy. If it was one or two people doing it then i'd say they were just misinformed, but we're talking 90% of the site. There needs to be an official price guide for the used musical instrument market as there is for the used car market. The fact that a 10 year old car is accepted to be worth at most 10% of its original value but a 10 year old guitar can be thought of to be worth the same as it cost retail is just absurd. Now I acknowledge that chances are slim that you ran over a raccoon with your guitar and ****ed a hooker in the back seat, but standard retail depreciation still applies. I don't care if your martin cost 2 grand brand new, 1900 is not a good deal because you offer no warranty and the return policy is "catch me if you can"

And it's not just the musical instruments section that these people plague. Ever look for an ATV? how about an engagement ring? After about a month of keeping an eye out online for an engagement ring, i went to a jewelry store in Bayshore and was taken aback. I should have just gone there in the first place - the people online were selling worse quality rings for more. They would go to the diamond exchange and buy a ring for 300$ that came with an appraisal of 1700 and try to sell it for 1500.

I do believe that kijiji, craigslist, and usedeverywhere have ruined the spirit of garage sales. Everyone wants to be that kid that started out with a paperclip and worked his way up to a house. You're supposed to sell stuff you don't need anymore for the sake of having it gone, not for the sake of ripping someone else off.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

People need to do a little research when they are selling things. Yeah, it would be nice to hit the jackpot but realistically its worth what its worth. Most of these people are just hoping they will come across an uninformed buyer and hit.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah you can spot the people who are looking for uninformed buyers. they typically start out with saying "GREAT CHRISTMAS PRESENT!"


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> People need to do a little research when they are selling things. Yeah, it would be nice to hit the jackpot but realistically its worth what its worth. Most of these people are just hoping they will come across an uninformed buyer and hit.


I've probably said it here before, but in the on-line era, sellers tend to evaluate their selling price in terms of the _highest_ they've seen somethng go for, while buyers tend to evaluate in terms of the _lowest_ price they've seen something go for. Whether either of those is fair market value is a whole other matter, but that's what they think.

There will _always_ be someone desperate or completely ignorant about what they have. That's how I bought my tweed Princeton and Bassman, But those prices stick in the minds of buyers, who will ultimately judge price acceptability in terms of those rarities.

Stupid human cognition!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

mike_oxbig said:


> There needs to be an official price guide for the used musical instrument market as there is for the used car market. The fact that a 10 year old car is accepted to be worth at most 10% of its original value but a 10 year old guitar can be thought of to be worth the same as it cost retail is just absurd.
> And it's not just the musical instruments section that these people plague. Ever look for an ATV? how about an engagement ring? After about a month of keeping an eye out online for an engagement ring, i went to a jewelry store in Bayshore and was taken aback. I should have just gone there in the first place - the people online were selling worse quality rings for more. They would go to the diamond exchange and buy a ring for 300$ that came with an appraisal of 1700 and try to sell it for 1500.


if they would teach children to think like this, the world would be a better place.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

mike_oxbig said:


> haha, that was my post.
> 
> i think i was a little drunk. seeing a 700$ epiphone les paul in a "rare colour" was the straw that broke the camel's back.
> 
> They deleted it within 24 hours, but not before i received 20+ emails with people giving me kudos.


You were spot on.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

mike_oxbig said:


> ...are you telling the truth? I've tried to reply to that dumbass but it's a fake email address. gmail accounts need a minimum of 6 characters...i tried to create "[email protected]" when i realized it wasn't available, just so I could see all the nasty replies he gets. I don't know why he doesn't leave a real email address, there's no point in pissing people off if you don't get to see their reaction.
> 
> If you actually had a conversation with him, you should post his actual email on here so we can find out who the dweeb really is.


Sure. I'm certain I saved it. I save all that stuff. Let me dig it up and I'll post it in the thread. Might not have been him, but the modus operandi fits.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

mike_oxbig said:


> I honestly think that people are just greedy. If it was one or two people doing it then i'd say they were just misinformed, but we're talking 90% of the site.


I agree. Reasonably priced, used instruments are the exception in this town. And actual deals are a complete rarity. I thought the Toronto scene was a whole lot better, but in retrospect that just could have been because of the volume. It also may have changed a lot in the 4 years it's been since I lived there.



> I do believe that kijiji, craigslist, and usedeverywhere have ruined the spirit of garage sales. Everyone wants to be that kid that started out with a paperclip and worked his way up to a house. You're supposed to sell stuff you don't need anymore for the sake of having it gone, not for the sake of ripping someone else off.


That's exactly how I price my used stuff: as stuff I'm getting rid of to have it gone, not to make money. I remember I sold a Morley Bad Horsie 2 a few years ago for $70 and the guy got to my door all out of breath and was all "Man! That's an amazing price! Is there something wrong with it?" Of course not. It was 5 years old, but worked fine, but wasn't being used by me any more. Why would I try to sell it at any more than half of retail? That's just absurd to want more than that for it.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I think a lot of the high prices are due to lowballers. If you list something for 60% of retail, the lowballers are offering you 40% so people are overcompensating on their 'beat down' buffer. I think that their mentality is, if they ask 90% then perhaps the lowballers will offer 50%-60% of retail. It's just my theory - I am sure that it applies to quite a few but as with anything, no one thing applies to all.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

iaresee said:


> Things are heating up here. This post popped up tonight: http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...e-Ottawa-Kijiji-Experience-W0QQAdIdZ333653298
> 
> For posterity because that post won't last:


That's hilarious!!! I am posting that on kijiji Halifax!!

Whenever I can stop laughing!!!


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I always try to put a bit of a comical twist on my ads, as well as a fair price
last week i sold a bottom of the line epiphone acoustic. it was covered in stickers, it was dinged up, and it was only worth 130$ brand new. I sold it for 50$ under the condition that the buyer sing "i'm a little teapot" to my daughter. a lady showed up and actually did. I should have video taped it.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

smorgdonkey said:


> I think a lot of the high prices are due to lowballers. If you list something for 60% of retail, the lowballers are offering you 40% so people are overcompensating on their 'beat down' buffer. I think that their mentality is, if they ask 90% then perhaps the lowballers will offer 50%-60% of retail. It's just my theory - I am sure that it applies to quite a few but as with anything, no one thing applies to all.


I'm pretty sure you're right...but it's gotten to the point where people who are considered "low ballers" are people who are just offering a reasonable price. Unless you own a high end guitar like gibson, prs, martin or taylor, and it's in like new condition, asking more than 70% of retail is grounds for ridicule anywhere except ottawa kijiji. 

I own an epi les paul. It's beautiful, and I love it. Other people would love it too. But i wouldn't try to sell it, because i knew the moment it left long & mcquade it was worth 60% of what i bought it for, and that's while it's still in "mint" condition. Entry level guitars are what makes up a good portion of the used market. Sorry kid, just cuz you gave up after an hour cuz your fingers hurt doesn't mean you can get retail value out of it.

The people with the "lawsuit" guitars are just as bad. Wow, you have an ibanez SG with a bolt on neck. and you're selling it for how much? 1000$? i was about to say....can i give you 1000$ for that? who cares if the real deal doesn't even cost a grand...there was a lawsuit over that one! I'll continue the tradition of lawsuits because my wife is gonna divorce me when she finds out! then i'll be able to sell it for 2 grand cuz it'll be a double lawsuit guitar!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

> i knew the moment it left long & mcquade it was worth 60% of what i bought it for, and that's while it's still in "mint" condition


Yup..There is an Epi es 175 listed in Ottawa now for $500. I played one in the store yesterday tagged $559. Tranna has a listing for the same the thing with case for $300. 

Please sue me too .. I need to get more money for that gear ..


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> I think a lot of the high prices are due to lowballers. If you list something for 60% of retail, the lowballers are offering you 40% so people are overcompensating on their 'beat down' buffer. I think that their mentality is, if they ask 90% then perhaps the lowballers will offer 50%-60% of retail. It's just my theory - I am sure that it applies to quite a few but as with anything, no one thing applies to all.


I used to think this. But when you offer a reasonable price for am item and they act like you are insane, they clearly aren't filtering out lowballers. They really think they should be getting that much for the item.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

shoretyus said:


> What the heck is with this guy.. WTF.. does it have pu's or not ?
> 
> http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...ter-with-variax500-guts-FS-W0QQAdIdZ333554229


It's a Variax, retrofitted in to a Telecaster body. This is a guitar with piezo's in the bridge that runs the signal through a DSP before sending the sound out the 1/4" cable. The pickups are, as he says, just for show. They aren't hooked up because the Variax brain doesn't need them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

mike_oxbig said:


> ...are you telling the truth? I've tried to reply to that dumbass but it's a fake email address. gmail accounts need a minimum of 6 characters...i tried to create "[email protected]" when i realized it wasn't available, just so I could see all the nasty replies he gets. I don't know why he doesn't leave a real email address, there's no point in pissing people off if you don't get to see their reaction.
> 
> If you actually had a conversation with him, you should post his actual email on here so we can find out who the dweeb really is.


Sorry, my bad, the conversation was with some Franco dude: [email protected] -- not igors.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I think i'm going to start sending people nice messages with [email protected] as a return address. try to balance out the guys karma.

http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-musical-instruments-other-Rodgers-33-E-Theatre-Organ-W0QQAdIdZ337861088

"That's a beautiful organ. Almost as beautiful as my organ, if y'know what i mean  

good luck with the sale and have a wonderful day!"


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I have an alternate "shit stirring" email address which I use to tease some of the money-grabbing dickwads on Ottawa Kijiji. Childish, I know.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I have an alternate email address for ads I don't want to be contacted directly for.
anything i post for trade gets put on that account so people can't look at my other ads and get my phone number that way

although i'll have to make a new one now because they banned it after my guide to ottawa kijiji post


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Lots of great points guys. Another thing that I wonder about...do you think that the fact that shipping has inflated so much has brought prices up of non-shipped instruments too? 

*Like my prime example:* Nice Les Paul Studio with case...I have to ask $925 shipped/insured but I could take $850 locally. Now, someone could say "it would cost $75 extra to ship and insure this so I'll say $875 firm" so that they make a little more on the fact that they aren't shipping(?).

I mean they check eBay for price information (as I often do) but then they add the shipping on to find their price or whatever. I suppose most people take the shipping into consideration and bid accordingly - long gone are the days when the bidding war starts and they realize how much it all adds up to later (for the most part).

I guess that's a nit picky area of the topic anyway but I thought about it long enough to type it all out!!


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

In all honesty, you're asking too much.

The price of the studio LP's varies depending on the finish, and even if yours is one of the more expensive finishes you have to compete with discount websites like musiciansfriend who sell them brand new and shipped for 800$

If you had an attractive guitar, it would sell itself...but my personal opinion is that the studios aren't. I tried one out when i bought my les paul and decided a top of the line epiphone was better than a bottom of the line gibson. There's a kid that's been trying to sell one here for 600$ and he hasn't had any takers for like 2 months.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

bagpipe said:


> I have an alternate "shit stirring" email address which I use to tease some of the money-grabbing dickwads on Ottawa Kijiji. Childish, I know.


You're not alone. I usually use @mailinator.com addresses.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

mike_oxbig said:


> In all honesty, you're asking too much.
> 
> The price of the studio LP's varies depending on the finish, and even if yours is one of the more expensive finishes you have to compete with discount websites like musiciansfriend who sell them brand new and shipped for 800$
> 
> If you had an attractive guitar, it would sell itself...but my personal opinion is that the studios aren't. I tried one out when i bought my les paul and decided a top of the line epiphone was better than a bottom of the line gibson. There's a kid that's been trying to sell one here for 600$ and he hasn't had any takers for like 2 months.


I can't agree with that. When the US website is using UPS or Fedex, shipping IS a factor. You can't base you used price of one solely on a big US retailer. In Canada, you will NOT be getting that guitar for anywhere near $600 after shipping, taxes, and courier fees (MF does not use USPS). You can only set the price by what's going on with the market locally. I'd agree that you will have a tough time getting over $800 for a Studio right now in Ontario. But not for the same reasons you listed.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

/shrug

it's a very common guitar and the base msrp is 850$. that's not to say there won't be a store that has them on sale...MSRP still leaves a bunch of markup for the stores to play with. Paying sticker price for a guitar is kinda like paying sticker price for a car.

I just really don't see the point in having one shipped when any guitar store that carries gibsons will likely have one.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Mike, the $850 Studios are matte, essentially 'unfinished'. Retail on the gloss ones starts at $1250 at L&M, and quickly goes up depending on options. http://www.long-mcquade.com/products/1417/Guitars/Electric/Gibson/Les_Paul_Studio_Ebony.htm


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I understand that...and I was giving him the benefit of the doubt that his was probably one with a nicer finish, lest it be hilariously ironic that he'd wander into a thread complaining about overpriced used guitars and asking why he was having a hard time selling his for retail price.

Just my opinion really. Pay a small amount extra for a brand new guitar that you get to test out first and know that there will be no surprises, or take your chances on a used guitar from out of town at an average at best deal where there's not likely a return policy and if there is it's gonna cost you money just to ship it back. It is true that if he's selling the top end studio I'd be saving 3-400$...and if I was a local I'd definitely want to check it out. But i wouldn't import it from anywhere.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

mike_oxbig said:


> In all honesty, you're asking too much.
> 
> The price of the studio LP's varies depending on the finish, and even if yours is one of the more expensive finishes you have to compete with discount websites like musiciansfriend who sell them brand new and shipped for 800$


Yes, it is one of the Wine Red ones...Mucisian's Friend sells them for $1319.00 and you'll pay the tax...depending on the shipping method, you'll pay brokerage too. Cheaper to buy from Long & McQuade in Canada ($1250).
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/gibson-les-paul-studio-electric-guitar



mike_oxbig said:


> /shrug
> 
> it's a very common guitar and the base msrp is 850$. that's not to say there won't be a store that has them on sale...MSRP still leaves a bunch of markup for the stores to play with. Paying sticker price for a guitar is kinda like paying sticker price for a car.
> 
> I just really don't see the point in having one shipped when any guitar store that carries gibsons will likely have one.


I mentioned that they sell for $1250 here...the MF MSRP is $1799


mike_oxbig said:


> I understand that...and I was giving him the benefit of the doubt that his was probably one with a nicer finish, lest it be hilariously ironic that he'd wander into a thread complaining about overpriced used guitars and asking why he was having a hard time selling his for retail price.


Nowhere did I complain about having a hard time selling it. I posted it in the classifieds last night and only got it Friday night. 



mike_oxbig said:


> Just my opinion really. Pay a small amount extra for a brand new guitar that you get to test out first and know that there will be no surprises, or take your chances on a used guitar from out of town at an average at best deal where there's not likely a return policy and if there is it's gonna cost you money just to ship it back. It is true that if he's selling the top end studio I'd be saving 3-400$...and if I was a local I'd definitely want to check it out. But i wouldn't import it from anywhere.


That was the whole point of me posting. It is an $850 guitar EASY. You are over $1400 out the door brand new so 60% of that is an excellent price BUT as the topic of my post was 'the shipping is so expensive now' and 'will some people jack their local price just because of that?' I have said it many times: shipping has become so expensive that it takes a great deal or a decent deal and makes it into no deal. When you could ship and insure a guitar for $40, the price of shipping was an afterthought - now it is a make or break.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

ahh the wine red finish is my favourite of them all. I was going to redo one of my epis in that colour but after i had finished sanding i decided the wood wasn't something i wanted to show off...it was a maple top and a mahogany body/neck, but it wasn't single piece and the joins looked a little odd. probably why it was done in a solid colour to begin with.

You should have no problem selling it locally...Hell if i lived in your area i'd be banging on your door with cash. but from a buyers perspective i would remain hesitant about importing it. I'm a see it to believe it kinda guy.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

mike_oxbig said:


> but from a buyers perspective i would remain hesitant about importing it. I'm a see it to believe it kinda guy.


Indeed there are many who are still hands on before they can feel good about buying. 

I often don't care about try before I buy because I feel like the consistency is to the point that it doesn't matter...but then I get this guitar and the neck is slimmer than all of the Studios that I have had except this old oxblood dot neck one that I had for a bit. This one (and the oxblood one) has more of a '60s feel to the neck whereas my other Studios have all been (and I still have 3 others) the fat '59 carve. So, just when I think I know - I don't know!

To be quite honest I hope that this guitar doesn't sell and that I get around my other issues in other ways. This is my second chambered Les Paul and I'd like to keep it - I sold the other one and it wasn't worth my while.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I just bought that PRS Soapbar II that's been for sale for a ***** age

Watched it go from 800 all the way down to 400 before i couldn't sit on my hands any longer
anyone who's been keeping an eye on ottawa kijiji in the last couple months will probably recognize this


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

He says 80's gibson les paul

i say newer epiphone les paul 100

http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-musical-instruments-guitars-GIBSON-LES-PAUL-christmas-priced-W0QQAdIdZ338185616

i hope nobody falls for that.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Same ad on Edmonton Kijiji about an hour ago.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

bluzfish said:


> Same ad on Edmonton Kijiji about an hour ago.


It looks like the same crap going on ..though I didn't find that ad..I feel bad for the Hammond collectors.... $7800 for $3000 worth of organ and leslies ... $1900 for a $100 E100 ...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i noticed several c/l ads today that make me pause. maybe there's something i'm overlooking. but i swear i think the market is slow because neither buyers nor sellers want to give an inch. or be realistic.

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/msg/2701808612.html
i like this guitar. but for that much? 

there are a crapload of ads where the guy claims to be a private seller, selling used guitars for more than new, claiming you save the tax. all of his ads say something like "perfect christmas present" i'm wondering what makes a guy have several of each, of...i think i saw 3 or 4 different models of guitar. and now he wants to "thin the herd" 



this guy has had this guitar for sale for a long time. i cant see for sure what it is and he don't say. but i think it's epi. hope it's no one here. http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/msg/2741411727.html
tbo, i like the look though, and have nothin against epis. i think the zak wylde part of it ain't doin him no favors though.
zak is in decline. you could buy a new one at L&M for $899 before tax. i don't know if they'll bargain with you on the price or not. 

a $500 squier strat kit, used http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/msg/2750739681.html but in his favor, he says willing to negotiate.

if one of these ads is any of you out there, i didn't mean to offend, i just call em like i see em. i'll delete them from my post if you like. except for the christmas present guy.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

mike_oxbig said:


> I just bought that PRS Soapbar II that's been for sale for a ***** age
> 
> Watched it go from 800 all the way down to 400 before i couldn't sit on my hands any longer
> anyone who's been keeping an eye on ottawa kijiji in the last couple months will probably recognize this


I had the semi hollow one in natural...sold it for $425 with gigbag but drove an hour to the meeting place and back..


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

smorgdonkey said:


> I had the semi hollow one in natural...sold it for $425 with gigbag but drove an hour to the meeting place and back..


why'd you sell it? i love the look and feel, and it plays great. the P-90's are gonna have to go though...after only using humbuckers for a year the single coil buzz is starting to drive me nuts.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...s-for-sale-GIBSON-LES-PAUL-W0QQAdIdZ338927308

seriously, people that post this crap should be charged with fraud

http://www.aimodern.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=82_87&products_id=355


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

mike_oxbig said:


> why'd you sell it? i love the look and feel, and it plays great. the P-90's are gonna have to go though...after only using humbuckers for a year the single coil buzz is starting to drive me nuts.


I loved the feel of it but it just stayed in the rack. I always would grab a Gibson first. I liked the P90s though...even though I actually changed them out for Lollars first then when i decided to sell it the originals went back in.


----------



## alpine45 (Apr 9, 2009)

To what end do you hope to reach by sending teasing emails? I agree that some charge too much ... and I make an offer, and go from there. Why perpetuate "hate emails", are you lacking something in life ... I mean that in jest of course ... but seriously what is the point? The emails that I have seen really remind me off an amateur reseller (or want to be reseller) under the guise of a musician or so called luthier ... you know that just because you can put paint on the wall does not give you the title of renovation specialist.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

alpine45 said:


> To what end do you hope to reach by sending teasing emails? I agree that some charge too much ... and I make an offer, and go from there. Why perpetuate "hate emails", are you lacking something in life ... I mean that in jest of course ... but seriously what is the point? The emails that I have seen really remind me off an amateur reseller (or want to be reseller) under the guise of a musician or so called luthier ... you know that just because you can put paint on the wall does not give you the title of renovation specialist.


Not really sure if you're directing that at someone in here, but i've posted a lot of ads and i've only ever been heckled once or twice. keeping your prices reasonable is the best way to both sell your guitar and not have the "haters" notice you. I'm assuming it's happened to you a lot if you're actually upset about it, so maybe there's something wrong with your selling tactics?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

alpine45 said:


> To what end do you hope to reach by sending teasing emails? I agree that some charge too much ... and I make an offer, and go from there. Why perpetuate "hate emails", are you lacking something in life ... I mean that in jest of course ... but seriously what is the point? The emails that I have seen really remind me off an amateur reseller (or want to be reseller) under the guise of a musician or so called luthier ... you know that just because you can put paint on the wall does not give you the title of renovation specialist.


You're asking bagpipe?

Ever been heckled on Kijiji? Do tell...


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

alpine45 said:


> To what end do you hope to reach by sending teasing emails? I agree that some charge too much





iaresee said:


> You're asking bagpipe?


I reserve my emails for users who are asking ridiculous amounts for "vintage" gear, or for others who I see as trying to trick people into buying gear which is falsely represented. Or just for morons in general.

I've been called out on some of emails, and gotten funny replies on others. It's all part of the 3 ring circus Kijiji Ottawa experience.:rockon:


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

mike_oxbig said:


> I just bought that PRS Soapbar II that's been for sale for a ***** age
> 
> Watched it go from 800 all the way down to 400 before i couldn't sit on my hands any longer
> anyone who's been keeping an eye on ottawa kijiji in the last couple months will probably recognize this


Oh...and 
http://novascotia.kijiji.ca/c-buy-a...K-MINT-LIKE-NEW-PRS-GIGBAG-W0QQAdIdZ316667356


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

bagpipe said:


> I reserve my emails for users who are asking ridiculous amounts for "vintage" gear, or for others who I see as trying to trick people into buying gear which is falsely represented. Or just for morons in general.
> I've been called out on some of emails, and gotten funny replies on others. It's all part of the 3 ring circus Kijiji Ottawa experience.


See that's what I don't understand about "igors"
it's not even a real email address
I can understand "trolling" people for amusement, but how is it amusing if he doesn't get to see the reaction?


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

smorgdonkey said:


> Oh...and
> http://novascotia.kijiji.ca/c-buy-a...K-MINT-LIKE-NEW-PRS-GIGBAG-W0QQAdIdZ316667356


Someone in nova scotia is gonna get a good deal.

I traded my soapbar for an epiphone masterbilt acoustic. The PRS was ok but when i play electric i always reach for my les paul.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

An appeal for common sense. Something tells me it will fall on deaf ears:

http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...stop-to-all-these-spammers-W0QQAdIdZ346019966


Copied here as it will probably get deleted:

"Am i the only one that's getting a little annoyed by the same couple people reposting their ads every single day for months on end? I can understand reposting after a week or so but if you have to repost the same crap twice a day for a month straight chances are good that nobody f*cking wants your crap. Take a hint.

So I'm going to appeal to the people of kijiji. When you see people who don't even let their ad get to page 2 before they delete and repost, over and over again, report their ad and send them a rude message. The normal users shouldn't have their ads fall down on the list so quickly because of the d-bags that have nothing better to do but delete and repost their ads until the end of time. "


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2012)

bagpipe said:


> An appeal for common sense. Something tells me it will fall on deaf ears:


I flag the shit out of Kijiji ads.

Really, if Brazo Music and Bluegrass Connection would get a new business model the section would be much improved.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

that was also my ad

i'm almost at the end of needing kijiji, as i've now bought 3 solid wood acoustics, a couple half decent electrics and a tube amp. I will happily bid it good riddance as soon as the last of my entry level crap is sold. but it's annoying that you can't just do a 30 second checkup to see if there are any interesting ads up. It's always 50% the same regurgitated shit. Between that old douche from maxville that reposts his 3 ads twice a day and offers his junk to everybody, bluegrass, brazo, and the other several people who repost their ads but a little less frequently, you have to go to page 4 to see ads that were posted within the last 12 hours. In reality there has only been one page worth of new ads posted, and the rest are the people who constantly delete and repost in order to stay on the front page. I don't know why kijiji doesn't care, the message that sends is that paying for a premium ad or paying to bump your ad back up to the top is a waste of money because they'll allow this sort of shit to fly. It's not that the site is unmoderated, because every time I post an ad like the two that have been mentioned in this thread, they're deleted within a couple hours at the very most.

Maybe i've just been watching kijiji too long and the combined cliched douchebaggery finally getting under my skin. Either way i'm happy to be at a point where I can be happy with the instruments I own. The one positive thing i can say is that if I ever want to trade one of my taylors for a bass drum and kick, I know where to look.


----------

